# Clear corners



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey where can I get some clear corners for my 95 240? I havent been able to find any on the net anywhere. Ive been running basic searches for them on yahoo and stuff. So if any of you guys know where I can find some, hook me up.

Thanks


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

what corners are you talkin about? the stock corners on a 95 are clear! the only thing that isn't is the side marker on the bumper...

ProCarParts.com sells a nice diamond clear set to replace those.

Here's my buddy's 240 with them installed...


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks BOB I meant clear sidemarkers. Thank you.


----------

